# Camping extravaganza



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Over on the Gingerbeer Rainbow Families board we've arranged a camping holiday to Buckle Holiday Park in Seaford, nr Brighton from 23 July 09 for one week. We've had a couple of last minute cancellations so I'm just re-advertising it to see if anyone else is interested. You can stay for 3 or 7 nights. The site have allocated us our own field to the side of the main campsite. There's no electric hook up available but all other mod cons (as far as camping allows..). We'll be going on some group days out as well as doing our own thing. We're a group of parents with kids ranging from age 0 to (I think) 13 or so. 

Rosypie and I are going as is Bagpuss and her daughter from this board. 

If anyone's interested please IM me or rosypie. 

x


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hee Hee I cant wait!!!!!!!!!

Kerry


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

i know its going to be fab  

shame we are missing out on the meet up but at least we get to see you and Edie camping instead!

anyone else up for it? go on, be brave....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

im actually in the UK that week .... could i come down for one of your day trips?

i tentatively am wondering if i could manage to get myself and the baby down to brighton for the day .... 

ax


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

omg, it would be brill to meet you and the beautiful Lucia.

not sure how the day trips are panning out but you could come hang out for the day or we could meet up in brighton or something. IM me if you want mine or evelet's number so we can make any last minute arrangements (we KNOW how last minute things get with a new baby )

are you SURE none of you fancy a few days camping? we're all extremely friendly


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I soooooo want to come! 
I am still working on Karen being OK with us coming/her staying at her cousin's. She was in a foul mood last night when she came home, softened up a bit later! So there is a chance of it happening after all


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

We'd love to, but after our recent trip to Devon for my brother's wedding, I don't think we can face travelling further than the end of the street for a while. It took us 10 hours to get home!

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh minty ... what happened?

we are planning to go to portugal in august .... 4 hrs drive .... are we mad?


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Heh - no, but plan on it taking about 8!

Actually, the journey there was ok, as we just got up and went after his middle of the night feed at around 4:30, but on the way home, we seemed to need to stop every five minutes for a feed or change or fresh air or SOMETHING!

One particularly eventful stop started to go wrong when a truck driver pulled up at the side of the layby we'd stopped in and oggled me while I was breastfeeding. Sid then did a rocket propelled poop which shot up out of the back of his nappy and all over me. Whilst leaning him forward to clean that up, he puked all down the other side of me and into the car door tidy. In the chaos of trying to clean that up, I knocked over a can of Coke and them the dog jumped back into the car covered in mud. You had to laugh!

We're all glad to be home I think.

Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

we are breaking the journey by staying overnight at my sister's in london. 

c'mon some of you must want to come! its going to be fab!


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

mintyfaglady said:


> One particularly eventful stop started to go wrong when a truck driver pulled up at the side of the layby we'd stopped in and oggled me while I was breastfeeding. Sid then did a rocket propelled poop which shot up out of the back of his nappy and all over me. Whilst leaning him forward to clean that up, he puked all down the other side of me and into the car door tidy. In the chaos of trying to clean that up, I knocked over a can of Coke and them the dog jumped back into the car covered in mud. You had to laugh!
> 
> We're all glad to be home I think.
> 
> ...


I so wish I could go...but I'm stuck....

But I have to say Minty...that account has made me laugh until I cried...I shouldn't laugh but the images I had in my head were going bonkers! Poor you, DP and Sid....glad you got home safe after your ordeal!!

Mima xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We'd love to make it, but we're going to be in mid-house-move then. It's not the best timing for us anyway as we have a standing family holiday booked in early July so unless the dates change, future years might be a no no for us too.  I'm sure you'll all have a blast though. 

Gina. x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

hey bagpuss, did you get my IM? we need to get the final monies together to pay the site.

3 weeks today we'll be under canvas


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

so youre all going to be there for pride?  or over the pride weekend?

axxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

well, we're camping thursday to thursday and i think the pride week starts the weekend we're there but the actual carnival is the weekend after we leave. we decided the dates before we decided the location, originally we were going to Out In The Ope in cornwall but decided it was too far, too remote, too expensive.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

it did like a great site though!! i remember looking.

i have had a chat w gabs and looks like we will all be coming down ... gonnatry to combine with a visit to her uncle who is ill.  

not decided a day but yet.  

but most likeky be tues 28th ....

axxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

ooh, lovely, i'll let eve know so she doesn't plan anything else


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

all change!  gabs doesnt think she can make it tues .... so i might have to come on my own.... oooh maybe its too much.  dont know what to do.    will have a think and let you know.  is the campsite far from brighton itself?  for getting from the station to where you will be?

axx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Aimee, here's the website/location of the campsite http://www.buckleholidaypark.co.uk/location.htm

Toby and I are joining the Rainbow campers! We're just going to do the first 3 nights, Thursday to Saturday. I'm v excited about it, must get my begging/borrowing camping stuff organised soon 
@ Bagpuss, it will be great to meet you and Edie at long last. I still remember that 2ww that we shared - my first, and yours resulting in Edie! 

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

so youre there the 23rd to 25th?

i wouldnt be able to get there till the penultimate day if i was going. ... the wed 29th.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, Toby and I will be heading off on the morning of Sunday 26th, so looks like we won't get to meet you & Lucia even if you can make it to the camp. 
There'll be lots of other rainbow families still there though!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am soooooh excited about camping, I have even had my tent out today to make sure it is not stinky or mouldy!!! 

Tamsin- I cant wait to meet you and Toby, yes I remember that 2ww very well, what alot has changed since then!!!

Helen has now decided that she may be coming camping with us, we are good friends now but not really sure how I feel about her coming! cant really say no can I! Edie is her daughter too.

Aimee- I think we will have gone home when you get  - such a shame.

Kerry and Edie xx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Are there any spaces - could we join you?  Louis is desperate to camp.

Cheers

Charley, Lee, Louis and Pickle
xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

[fly]BOO TO THE RAIN[/fly]


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck all of you with the rain!  are you off in two days?


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeh, going early Friday morning, i cant wait, feel like I have been packing for an age!!!! am packing for every eventuality- rain, sun, snow!!!!!!

Are you guys still going later on?


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

You'll have a ball. Bet Edie is so excited. And I think the weather might be improving now, we've had no rain all day today and lots of windy sunshine here!! Have fun...

X


----------

